# Platy birth ?



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a pineapple twin bar Platy & noticed she had been hiding & not eating for 2 days. yesterday I noticed she gave birth to 1 fry & while trying to get the net to get the fry a guppy ate it . I could still see she had a few eggs in her so I put her in a breeder trap. this morning I woke up to she she aborted 2 eggs, & was lying dead in the trap , my question is it at all possible for the 2 eggs to hatch? 1 of the eggs I can see the eyes, but not so much the other.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't have any answers to your questions as I am just learning about all this stuff myself...but I am sorry to hear about your platy  I just found my new pregnant swordtail dead and have no idea why!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

the eggs wont hatch.. i only say this because she is a live bearer, her eggs where made to hatch inside of her.. i have read that platys will abort there eggs if they are sick. You could always try again, in a diffrent tank with just 2 fish and hope for the best (less fish to eat the babies, less babies will get eaten)

also: pregnancy always leaves a female more suseptable to stress or disease, if she gets chased arround by the males too much that will stress her out and she would be more prone to common diseases, it could also be pregnancy complications


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

platys and swords are very very fickle fish. they get overly stressed out. Slayer....a breeding trap isnt advisable. they create a lot of unwanted stress. i personally perfer moving them to a 10GL tank with lots a space. keep in mind that the platy and swordtails are basically the same breed with a lotta variation to them and will share a lot of the traits. 

i'm sorry for both your losses. i love these two fishes to bits and hate it when one of them dies. we all learn something new each day.

Sheena, was that the Koi Swordtail that died?


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

no, it was a another swordtail I just purchased on Wednesday..unfortunately there is only a 24 hr refund/exchange policy...I haven't had a fish die in for quite sometime, so I am guessing she was sick. As for the koi swordtails, I never got them. I am very disappointed the deal did not work as planned. I arranged for pick up but the guy who had them would not answer or return my calls and never showed up at the designated meeting area.


----------



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thx for the replies guys.. I kinda found out the eggs wouldn't hatch after the got moldy a few hrs after the post...I have 1 more female of the same breed & she's been pregnant for about 2 weeks now but I don't have another cycled tank to put her in... I just cleaned the hell outa my 55 gal after I got my 13" Clown Knife a new home & the Nitrites are crazy high...The 20gal Hex the platies & guppies are in is more like a fry eating tank...I bought 2 female guppies like 2 months ago pregnant & the only thing I've seen is a half eaten fry & I know they must of had at least 2 batches each but no fry to be seen  I guess I should start cycling my 5gal to get the mommies into


----------

